# Sirius newbie question



## dlt (Feb 21, 2007)

Been a subscriber now since January,love it!!! Just wondering, how does this whole system work? I know the studios are in New York, but where is the uplink center at? How does the one country station broadcast from Tenne. and not New York? How many satellites are there? Thanks


----------

